# Dr Harvey's Food



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Hello all,

The kids were on NB's Potatoe and Duck formula but since the Venison and Brown Rice recall, we decided to look into other alternatives - seems like traditional dog food is no longer safe...

We tried the NRG formulas. the kids seemed to like but when I bought the bigger bag, they decided they werent in love with it anymore. figures...

We're now trying the Dr's Harvey's Canine Health formula. It's the premix that you add water and simmer for approx 8 minutes and add your own protein and oil. 

So far they LOVE the food. Last night they had eggs as their protein. Tonight they received Tuna as the protein.

I had a couple of questions regarding portions so I called the number on the bag. The nice lady answered some of my questions, but then she said that Dr. Harvey can explain the rest. I never expected to talk to the man himself-that was a first. He was pretty nice and explained that the general recommendation is no more than 6oz finished food daily -but adds mommy knows best, so I will have to watch for weight gain or loss and adjust accordingly,

Here's my problem. Hubby pointed out that Dr. Harvey is not a Vet - he is a Chiropractor with some training in nutrition. Now I dont know what to think... Is Dr. Harvey's food really balanced for a DOG? 

Your opinion is HIGHLY appreciated. I would like to hear what everyone's thought is on this matter. 

For those that are not familiar with Dr Harvey go to www.drharveys.com


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have been sitting here going through the site of Dr Harvey's food and think I would like to try it myself, thank you for sharing the information.








I want you to let your hubby know that if not for a PHD in human medicine we would have lost Scooby, Dr Steve Gonto saved his life, of that I am sure, and he is not a vet but he has such wonderful knowledge and he is willing to share it freely, but sadly there are vets out there who won't listen simply because he is not a DVM.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I think Dr. Harvey's is a Winner!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

best thing to do is ask ur vet about getting it analyzed by a board certified nutritionalist..they can let u know if it is a good food. also depends on the meat ingredient u add...


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I've been using it for a while, and it seems healthy, but I'm not an expert. I alternate between Dr. Harvey's mix and my own recipe.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm not familiar with that particular food but felt I should mention that tuna should probably be limited or not given at all. It has so much mercury in it. For humans it should be limited to about one can a week. Our Malts are so small that I would think it wouldn't take much for them to get too much mercury. The recommended amount for children under 25 pounds is 2.5 ounces a _month_. Tuna is a great protein source... isn't it a shame that contaminants have ruined it for us. Years ago, I used to eat a can just about every day! 

Here's the info from Center for Science in the Public Interest:
http://www.cspinet.org/nah/12_01/rsvfp.htm

"The only drawback: the tuna is so good that you may end up eating too much sodium (250 mg in each quarter-cup) and mercury. To limit mercury you should limit tuna to 7 ounces a week (that’s one large pouch—about a cup). If you are (or are trying to become) pregnant, it’s five ounces a week. Children who weigh 25 to 45 pounds can have five ounces a month, while kids under 25 pounds can have half that much."


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> I'm not familiar with that particular food but felt I should mention that tuna should probably be limited or not given at all. It has so much mercury in it. For humans it should be limited to about one can a week. Our Malts are so small that I would think it wouldn't take much for them to get too much mercury. The recommended amount for children under 25 pounds is 2.5 ounces a _month_. Tuna is a great protein source... isn't it a shame that contaminants have ruined it for us. Years ago, I used to eat a can just about every day!
> 
> Here's the info from Center for Science in the Public Interest:
> http://www.cspinet.org/nah/12_01/rsvfp.htm
> ...


Thank you so much for putting this up. I had heard it before but because I wasn't really into Tuna I guess my memory bank didn't register it 100%. Darn! I just made the kids food with Tuna. I'm dumping it now.

Hubby eats Tuna almost everyday...gotta warn him. What about Salmon? All fish is the same?


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Salmon has mercury too. I think wild Alaskan salmon is ok though.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Salmon has mercury too. I think wild Alaskan salmon is ok though.[/B]


Yes, Salmon is OK... here is some more info from Center for Science in the Public Interest:

"If you ordinarily eat canned tuna, try canned salmon for extra omega-3s. If you don’t want to deal with the skin and bones, try boneless, skinless salmon in pouches or cans.Neither stacks up to fresh fish when it comes to sodium (fresh is lower) and taste (fresh is higher).But if you’re reaching for a can opener anyway, canned salmon has virtually none of tuna’s mercury. And it’s almost always wild, so it has fewer contaminants than farm-raised salmon."

http://www.cspinet.org/nah/01_07/resolutions.pdf

Stay away from farmed salmon... also called Atlantic. It's full of PCBs.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well our Dr Harvey's Food arrived today and I made it up for the boys for their dinner, I added some cooked chicken, their favorite, and they ate it all up.















I spoke to Barb today about it and she said it sounds good, and like me she agrees that whatever I feel safest feeding the boys is fine by her.
I also ordered the freeze dried green tripe patties, called Super Patties, boy do they stink







You can feed them as a treat dry as they are or reconstitute them, let me tell you I am not putting them in water, they reek, but the boys both loved them, it almost caused a fight because Koko gobbled his and tried to steal Scooby's and he wasn't parting with his.
I think between feeding this food and the Organix from Castor & Pollux the boys are doing really well and I feel safer in knowing, well hoping, they are getting nothing with contaminants in it


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Admit it Janet, you wanted to eat it too, right? Didn't it smell delicious as it was simmering? 

I got the oil pill too.

Didnt get the tripe - you are braver than I...


----------

